# My 2007 Haunt



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

It took me a while to do this but I finally got some picture up in my Album. I know I enjoy looking at you haunts so I wanted to share mine as well. I was disappointed to find out that I did not take any pictures of my garage... I live and I learn... but these will give you an idea! I hope everyone's 2008 haunts are going well and I have many projects that I am working on for this year. I will post some more pictures of my current projects soon.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats a cool haunt you got! This year I hope you take garage pictures! We will remind you!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your haunt is awesome. I love all the blacklights with the spider web, very, very cool!


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Skeletonowl and Tyler I am already taking more pictures this year! I was in a massive a rush to get it done before the party last year and should have taken more pics but I will more than make up for it this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice haunt you got there
cool pics


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.
Can't wait to see your garage pics for 2008!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

CallmeCraZe said:


> I will more than make up for it this year!


You'd better! This is a tough crowd! hehehe


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's nice!!! Thanks for sharing.. I know what you mean about pics.. I was in a time rush last year because the weather was bad so much last year(wind) so i really took very few pics and the ones i did take are on a disk somewhere that I can't find.. Argh..
Anyways your haunt rocks!!


----------

